# Question for TCP 738 owners.



## Ed_in_Georgia (Nov 1, 2015)

I bought a pair of TCP 738's about 6 weeks ago. Been to the range and both have had 300+ rounds through them. No failures of any kind.

The "only" problem I seem to have is when I want to unload the Pistol for whatever reason. Both 738's act the same way.

After I drop the Magazine from the Pistol and rack the pistol, the chambered round doesn't want to eject. It seems to get hung up out of the chamber and stuck in the ejector window. I have to mess with it to get it to drop through the grip or come out the top.

Anyone else have this issue? And, did you find a way to solve it? Or, just live with it?

TIA

Ed

addendum: I'm not looking to argue the quality, or pros and cons of Taurus Pistols


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you hold the slide by its serrations, or by putting your hand over its top?
Do you rack the slide softly, or briskly?
While racking, do you tilt the pistol so its ejection port is facing downwards?

Your answers may help us solve your problem.



I think it wrongheaded, that you don't want us to tell you how terrible your Taurus pistol is.
It's just not fair!
:anim_lol:


----------



## Ed_in_Georgia (Nov 1, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do you hold the slide by its serrations, or by putting your hand over its top?
> Do you rack the slide softly, or briskly?
> While racking, do you tilt the pistol so its ejection port is facing downwards?
> 
> ...


By the serrations.

Briskly.

No, but I'll try that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, Ed...
Also try to make sure that the slide goes briskly all the way back, until it hits a solid stop.

If that doesn't work, there's some sort of ejector problem.

I thought to write, "Or maybe the extractor is holding on too tightly." But if the pistol ejects properly when you fire it, it's more likely that you're not bringing its slide back far enough, briskly enough.
Well...or maybe you're holding the pistol too loosely, when you rack its slide. That would give the effect of "limp wristing," which would keep the empty from being ejected.

In any case, it's most likely an ejector problem. Maybe it's too short. Maybe it's too loose on its pivot or in its seat.



(I'm going to be away for a couple of days, getting my eye fixed. I'll be back Wednesday.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine does that. I just pull the slide back, and tip it over. Problem solved. Mine has ran fine for me, so has my G2...it runs great.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, since the OP called 'King's X' on ****** bashing, I can only say that maybe the chamber-cutting tool was dull and left the surface a little bit rough. I have seen evidence of such sloppy machine work on certain unspecified handguns. Three defective pistols from two different owners could indicate a possible problem with the entire 'run.' Just sayin'...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If Bisley is correct, the solution is a simple kitchen-table chamber polishing job.
It takes less than an hour, and requires no esoteric tools.

If you want to try it, send me a PM, asking for the instructions I've written (and used many times).


----------

